
Google Openly Profiles SEOs As Criminals - nreece
http://outspokenmedia.com/seo/google-profiles-seo-as-criminals/
======
smoofra
Why shouldn't google treat SEOs as criminals? A SEO's _entire_ _job_ is to
prevent google's main product from functioning as intended. SEO is hardly
better than spam as far as I'm concerned.

------
Hexstream
I don't see what the big fuss is about. Statistically, someone who knows how
to commit mischief has a higher probability of doing it than someone who
couldn't even grasp how to do it without great effort. It seems Google values
playing the odds over protecting innocent false-positives.

Sure, I wouldn't enjoy being more scrutinized just because of my technical
knowledge, but that's life for you and given the rationale I'm willing to be
understanding . And on the internet, it takes a relatively minor group of
people going misdeeds to fuck up the sauce for everyone.

It's a bit like how you pay more expensive car insurance if you're young
because that age group tends to be more reckless even if you're a very careful
person.

~~~
ErrantX
Agreed. The guy lost it for me when he started talking about Michael Gray.
That dude is rabidly anti-google and religiously hates them. I feel sorry for
Matt Cutts sometimes with the rough rides Gray gives him on Twitter....

I happen to agree with Google anyway: SEO is "high risk". It disguises the
content: so bad content might get a boost.

Yes following good practices is a good move - but a lot of SEO experts are
making a ton of cash selling their services to bump the score of shoddy
content. And that affects Googles ability to server me good content.

